# 94 Pathfinder - No tail lights or instrument lights



## Pfinder94 (Sep 13, 2005)

I have a 1994 Pathfinder with no tail lights or instrument lights functioning. Could these be related? 
Where is/are the fuses for these two items? I've read different postings. Some say there inside the passanger compartment, others say under the hood near the battery.

I'm confused. Any guidance is greatly appreciated.


Thx


----------



## susewil (Sep 18, 2005)

I have the same problem on my '95 pathfinder. Mechanic said it was a bad multifunction switch. Still researching to see if I can replace it myself. On another forum I saw where someone removed their switch and cleaned it with electrical contact cleaner and reinstalled it and have no problems (for last 5 years). We'll see...



Pfinder94 said:


> I have a 1994 Pathfinder with no tail lights or instrument lights functioning. Could these be related?
> Where is/are the fuses for these two items? I've read different postings. Some say there inside the passanger compartment, others say under the hood near the battery.
> 
> I'm confused. Any guidance is greatly appreciated.
> ...


----------



## DvBennett (Aug 19, 2005)

The fuses are located underneath the steering wheel on the left hand side. There's a little hatch that pulls out and there's a legend to tell you what number represents each fuse. I believe it has some spare fuses in it as well.


----------



## X-Traction (Dec 21, 2004)

Probably this is not relevant, but we had a short in the wiring for the glove compartment light that caused the same problem. I wondered if it was common because at the wrecking yards, none of the Pathfinders had the mount for the glove compartment light. Eventually I had to run new wiring for the light.

A dangerous way to locate the problem is to insert higher rated fuses until you can tell what's melting or burning. Don't try that without a fire extinguisher handy. Definitely a Red Green method.


----------



## charlie_one (Aug 18, 2005)

in my -88 pathfinder it was the atutomatic light relay that had give up, and ill got the same problem, its mounted under the hood at the passenger side. its about a cig pak in size.


----------



## susewil (Sep 18, 2005)

Can you be more specific about the location? 

I know on my 95 pathfinder right-front-fender (under the hood on the passenger side) is the Horn relay, Fuel Pump relay, etc. Is the 'automatic light relay' you mention part of this set? In the diagram of this area I see a 'Bulb check relay' - - is that what you are talking about? Does it have a colored top (Green, Blue, Gray, etc)?

Thanks.



charlie_one said:


> in my -88 pathfinder it was the atutomatic light relay that had give up, and ill got the same problem, its mounted under the hood at the passenger side. its about a cig pak in size.


----------



## charlie_one (Aug 18, 2005)

In the -88 its mounted alone, almost above the centre of the wheel, just aginst the side fender, its all black and the size of a marlboro cig pac, not as "square" as an ordinary relay.
This is the relay that turn on all the parking lights and the halfbeam lights when you starts the car.

Sorry for bad spelling and my half poor english.


----------



## TheGoat (Jul 7, 2010)

*No dash light, tail light or brights...*



Pfinder94 said:


> I have a 1994 Pathfinder with no tail lights or instrument lights functioning. Could these be related?
> Where is/are the fuses for these two items? I've read different postings. Some say there inside the passenger compartment, others say under the hood near the battery.
> 
> I'm confused. Any guidance is greatly appreciated.
> ...


Hello, 

I have no dash lights or tail lights and my brights don't work (complete blackness actually). A police officer checked all of my fuses under the steering wheel to the left. Are there more fuses somewhere under the hood?

I just bought my 1994 Pathfinder used. Please let me know if you have any suggestions. Thanks!


----------

